# Switch drive



## paxtrain (Aug 8, 2008)

Looking for a switch motor that can operate outdoors!

Can the ART-11298 Aristo-Craft remote switch motor be replaced with the LGB 12010 EPL switch drive? Also, is the LGB drive moto rwater resistant for outdoor use?

Paxtrain


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The EPL switch drive is pretty reliable. You might want to put a little bit of silicone sealer on the screws on the top of the cover, and maybe drill some extra drain holes in the bottom. I had some running outside for two years before a failure


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

YES! and it will be more reliable and weatherproof. Good upgrade. 

Many people swear by the LGB switch motor. 

Regards, Greg


----------

